# Off track feeling dispondent



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

Hi everyone I have never written on a forum before but here goes. I'm a 52 year old woman was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes March 2015 didn't want to take medication and trying to be diet controlled I was offered metformin but I gave up sugar and limited my carbs started going to the gym as I was four stone overweight managed to lose 2 stone and kept going to the gym from March till November when I went on holiday whilst on holiday I slipped out of my good ways started having some treats and have now basically spiralled out of control since then have put the two stone back on since November and i feel awful that i have destroyed all the good i did.  I'm really depressed testing my blood sugar levels today 17.2 really got me worried I have to do something about it I have nobody to turn to and know very little about diabetes. Im a slow learner and have always had a sweet tooth. My doctor is not very helpful need some advice and support wondered if any of you guys can give me some hints to get me back on track, I would really appreciate your help. Kimberley


----------



## Ljc (May 26, 2016)

Hello Kimberley, Welcom to the forum.
We all fall off the horse at times and yes it can be very difficult to get back on and take up the reins again, but I sense you really want to and perhaps you are ready now ? We will do all we can to help support you.

You say your GP is not very helpful, is their another one you can see at the practice.
At times I see different GPs at my practice and it seems to me , though they are all very nice, some of them are flummoxed when I get to talking about *my *Diabetes.
If you're up for some reading their is a book you may  find helpful ,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Year-Patient-Expert-Diagnosed-Essential/dp/1841198048


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

Thank you so much for this information I do tend to see the same GP at my practice so I will try a different one. I will definitely read the book. I just need to remain focused on the days when I'm all over the place. Enough excuses and trying to reason with myself that one won't hurt. Maybe one won't.  But two three and four definitely will. Here goes. Day one!


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2016)

I have found that changes have to be achievable long term, to maintain them in the main.


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

I am beginning to realise this. I think I tried to go all out at the beginning instead of pacing myself. It's so hard when you don't know what you are doing. It was explained to me at the beginning which I didn't absorb. I struggle to retain information so having things written down like on here for example will give me something to refer to. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 26, 2016)

Hi Kimberley and welcome to the forum. This forum is a great place for help and advice. Have you every been on a diabetes training course. They can be very helpful, so it might be worth asking your gp to send you on one. Hope you manage to get yourself back on track. We're all here to help.


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2016)

Kimberley Anderson said:


> I am beginning to realise this. I think I tried to go all out at the beginning instead of pacing myself. It's so hard when you don't know what you are doing. It was explained to me at the beginning which I didn't absorb. I struggle to retain information so having things written down like on here for example will give me something to refer to. Thank you for your help.


I know from experience that although I  managed with diet and exercise control , for 4 years , the diet I eat initially and weight loss I achieved were not sustainable for me. 
Now 12 years in and on 3 different medications, for the last 2, I reduced my portions , reduced my carbohydrate, intake. My weight is more stable and has slowly come down. My HBAC1 is lower, at my last review reducing my medication was discussed but we decided to leave. I am due my next lot of bloods and review. I do still slip but try to get back on the wagon again quickly.
I have found this more sustainable for me.


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

It's like a whole new life change. It's daunting but I have to do it. Smaller portions and less carbohydrate is very sensible I just thought about cutting things out not reducing the size that's a really good idea thank you so much


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Kimberley and welcome to the forum. This forum is a great place for help and advice. Have you every been on a diabetes training course. They can be very helpful, so it might be worth asking your gp to send you on one. Hope you manage to get yourself back on track. We're all here to help.


I wish I had found this forum sooner. You are all so helpful. I don't know anyone personally with diabetes so have not been able to talk about my feelings concerns and worries. Thank you.


----------



## Annette (May 26, 2016)

Kimberley, the other thing is, you say you have a sweet tooth - learn to love very dark chocolate. Buy a bar of as dark as you can stand (85% if you can), and keep it in the fridge.
Then, when you feel a craving for something sweet, have a couple of squares - just let them melt on your tongue. You'll get the cocoa hit, the slight sweet hit, and the feeling of doing something slightly 'naughty' that isnt actually bad for you (as its such a high percentage, it has very little effect on your levels), and should remove the craving for anything more.
You might need to work your way up to 85%, some people find it too much at first - start with 45% (just the one square!), go up to 65%, end up on 85%. Eventually, hopefully, that's what you'll crave, not the cheap sickly stuff of your past


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2016)

One of the main things I did was swap my bread from normal bread to the bread Thins that are readily available, they are about the size of Cracker and are split so you can fill them as sandwich and I have even had burger in them. I also have bacon or egg for breakfast.


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Kimberley, the other thing is, you say you have a sweet tooth - learn to love very dark chocolate. Buy a bar of as dark as you can stand (85% if you can), and keep it in the fridge.
> Then, when you feel a craving for something sweet, have a couple of squares - just let them melt on your tongue. You'll get the cocoa hit, the slight sweet hit, and the feeling of doing something slightly 'naughty' that isnt actually bad for you (as its such a high percentage, it has very little effect on your levels), and should remove the craving for anything more.
> You might need to work your way up to 85%, some people find it too much at first - start with 45% (just the one square!), go up to 65%, end up on 85%. Eventually, hopefully, that's what you'll crave, not the cheap sickly stuff of your past


Another thing I have never even contemplated. I will try to do that. Thank you


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

grovesy said:


> One of the main things I did was swap my bread from normal bread to the bread Thins that are readily available, they are about the size of Cracker and are split so you can fill them as sandwich and I have even had burger in them. I also have bacon or egg for breakfast.


I will have a look for them. I haven't come across those. One of the things I do remember the doctor saying was to have heavy wholemeal bread with seeds. What do you think about that? Also how much bread can you eat a day? Thanks


----------



## Ljc (May 26, 2016)

I found using a slightly smaller plate for my meals helped, it makes the meal look bigger.


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2016)

I eat 2 of Thins a day I have one with my breakfast and one with lunch. Some on here use burgen bread or Lidl rolls but I have not tried either. They are both lower carb than normal bread.


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I found using a slightly smaller plate for my meals helped, it makes the meal look bigger.


Great idea


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

grovesy said:


> I eat 2 of Thins a day I have one with my breakfast and one with lunch. Some on here use burgen bread or Lidl rolls but I have not tried either. They are both lower carb than normal bread.


I'm writing all these tips down for when I go shopping


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 26, 2016)

I'm still sorting myself out.  I've had the most help and support from Health Trainers (even though they don't do diabetis).  They're part of the Health and Wellbeing section of my local NHS area trust.  They do several things, including general healthy eating.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 26, 2016)

Kimberley Anderson said:


> I will have a look for them. I haven't come across those. One of the things I do remember the doctor saying was to have heavy wholemeal bread with seeds. What do you think about that? Also how much bread can you eat a day? Thanks



I have seeded bread, if I'm going to have bread I will only have 2 slices a day at the most. I rarely eat bread now though.


----------



## Pine Marten (May 26, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Kimberley. You'll find oodles of support, encouragement and good advice here . 

For bread, I usually have Burgen Soya & Linseed, which has fewer carbs than most others and a lot of people here eat it. Another nice one is Hovis Sunflower & Pumpkin. You need to try different things to see which you can tolerate, and which spike your levels, so keep going with the testing and don't give up! It's a long term thing and it's best to take it steady.

When you feel fed up just come on here and have a rant! All the best to you .


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> I'm still sorting myself out.  I've had the most help and support from Health Trainers (even though they don't do diabetis).  They're part of the Health and Wellbeing section of my local NHS area trust.  They do several things, including general healthy eating.


I asked to see a dietitian but have been waiting ages. Need to chase that up.


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> Welcome to the forum, Kimberley. You'll find oodles of support, encouragement and good advice here .
> 
> For bread, I usually have Burgen Soya & Linseed, which has fewer carbs than most others and a lot of people here eat it. Another nice one is Hovis Sunflower & Pumpkin. You need to try different things to see which you can tolerate, and which spike your levels, so keep going with the testing and don't give up! It's a long term thing and it's best to take it steady.
> 
> When you feel fed up just come on here and have a rant! All the best to you .


Thanks so much


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I found using a slightly smaller plate for my meals helped, it makes the meal look bigger.


Great idea.... Thank you


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> Welcome to the forum, Kimberley. You'll find oodles of support, encouragement and good advice here .
> 
> For bread, I usually have Burgen Soya & Linseed, which has fewer carbs than most others and a lot of people here eat it. Another nice one is Hovis Sunflower & Pumpkin. You need to try different things to see which you can tolerate, and which spike your levels, so keep going with the testing and don't give up! It's a long term thing and it's best to take it steady.
> 
> When you feel fed up just come on here and have a rant! All the best to you .


I have tried the Burgens bread. It's quite nice I will add it to my shopping list. Thank you


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I have seeded bread, if I'm going to have bread I will only have 2 slices a day at the most. I rarely eat bread now though.


I love bread but I just have to think of my long term health. I'm determined to cut back.


----------



## Kimberley Anderson (May 26, 2016)

grovesy said:


> I know from experience that although I  managed with diet and exercise control , for 4 years , the diet I eat initially and weight loss I achieved were not sustainable for me.
> Now 12 years in and on 3 different medications, for the last 2, I reduced my portions , reduced my carbohydrate, intake. My weight is more stable and has slowly come down. My HBAC1 is lower, at my last review reducing my medication was discussed but we decided to leave. I am due my next lot of bloods and review. I do still slip but try to get back on the wagon again quickly.
> I have found this more sustainable for me.


Sounds like you are doing an awesome job. Keep smiling


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I found using a slightly smaller plate for my meals helped, it makes the meal look bigger.


I like the thins


----------



## Amigo (May 26, 2016)

Hi Kimberley, we were diagnosed type 2 about the same time and I can appreciate how hard it is. You were clearly getting on top of things to lose 2 stone initially so you need to go back to that time and look at what you were eating then.

The best thing I ever did apart from joining this site and testing every day was to read the links northerner puts up for newbies and to read the book, 'Reversing diabetes' by Dr. David Cavan. Obviously it relates to type 2 and I found it very easy to read and clear to understand. It sounds like you're still trying to grasp the basics and this really will help. Sweet things are hard to resist so best not to keep them in if they're irresistible! 

Good luck. Don't get despondent, you can do it!


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 26, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum Kimberley.

One thing that keeps me on track is testing!  And posting on the morning thread with my results.

I'm one of those that need to be accountable


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 26, 2016)

Oh, to add, I'm 52 too, and was diagnosed in December 2014. I lost some weight, stalled, put some back on and been hovering around that for a bit.  {*makes a pot of tea*} We'll do this together.


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Hi Kimberley, we were diagnosed type 2 about the same time and I can appreciate how hard it is. You were clearly getting on top of things to lose 2 stone initially so you need to go back to that time and look at what you were eating then.
> 
> The best thing I ever did apart from joining this site and testing every day was to read the links northerner puts up for newbies and to read the book, 'Reversing diabetes' by Dr. David Cavan. Obviously it relates to type 2 and I found it very easy to read and clear to understand. It sounds like you're still trying to grasp the basics and this really will help. Sweet things are hard to resist so best not to keep them in if they're irresistible!
> 
> Good luck. Don't get despondent, you can do it!


Hi Kimberley, sorry to hear you are experiencing problems - but good to see that you are looking for help, and you have come to the right place  I know you've already been given lots of advice and things to read, but here are a couple more that many of our members have found very helpful - Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter and also the excellent book Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker  Understanding as much as you can will really help you take control and learn how to manage your diabetes well. You've done really well before, so you know you can achieve  things, and you've already made a good start, so keep reading and asking questions - we are all here to support you!


----------



## Alan.tnh (May 26, 2016)

Hi Kimberly, I have been diabetic T2 for over 10 years, and have never paid much attention to it. (sounds stupid now) I never even took my meds regularly. My decision to change came in January this year when I ended up in hospital, my 3 yr old grandson came to see me and said "c'mon granddad I want to go to your house and play cars" after he left it made me think (and cry a bit if I'm honest) I didn't want him to see me this way, and the reason I was there was my own doing. Since then I have reduced my HbA1c to 39 from 118, lost 22lb and feel great about myself. lots of help from here, more than anywhere else. I have an addictive personality and would have never believed I could give up white bread, crisps, etc but here I am. Its easy to just say it's a mind set thing. I don't think that sort of comment ever helped me. But I know having a focus and clear reasons for wanting to control this (cant beat it) has really helped me. I just see it as every reading under 9 is 3 points (penalty) to me, every reading under 6 is 5 points (try) to me, HbA1c under 45 match to me, just have to keep playing the game. I wish you all the very best on your journey Al


----------



## John Froy (May 27, 2016)

Kimberley Anderson said:


> Hi everyone I have never written on a forum before but here goes. I'm a 52 year old woman was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes March 2015 didn't want to take medication and trying to be diet controlled I was offered metformin but I gave up sugar and limited my carbs started going to the gym as I was four stone overweight managed to lose 2 stone and kept going to the gym from March till November when I went on holiday whilst on holiday I slipped out of my good ways started having some treats and have now basically spiralled out of control since then have put the two stone back on since November and i feel awful that i have destroyed all the good i did.  I'm really depressed testing my blood sugar levels today 17.2 really got me worried I have to do something about it I have nobody to turn to and know very little about diabetes. Im a slow learner and have always had a sweet tooth. My doctor is not very helpful need some advice and support wondered if any of you guys can give me some hints to get me back on track, I would really appreciate your help. Kimberley


Hi Kimberley sorry you are struggling. See my post on the Weight loss group this should help.


----------

